# Fecal Worms



## sbredall (Aug 24, 2011)

We have a female German Shepherd puppy born 4/25/2011 that weighs 52 pounds. I discovered worms in her fecal matter. Please examine the pictures I uploaded to google and advise. Thank you......


https://picasaweb.google.com/sbredall/RipleyWorms?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

See your vet, bring stool sample, and discuss de-worming options.


----------



## missy's mom (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks like tapeworm to me. What did the vet say?


----------

